# Postwar trains meet newer near Christmas...



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Been working on my layout a little at a time for a couple of years and it's starting to pay off. Here are a few pix of nothing in particular, but it's been fun after lots of frustrating wiring...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, :smilie_daumenpos: I like your captions. :laugh:


If you want......go back and hit the paper clip in the post box then click insert all, and wah la your pictures will be showing in the thread so all don't have to go back and forth clicking to see the picture.

You only have 48 hrs to edit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did it for him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He won't learn how that way.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now he should go back and add the captions he had for each picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

COOOOL looking layout on this 97 degree day.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Winter will be here soon, then it will look like a HOT layout.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> Winter will be here soon, then it will look like a HOT layout.


say it aint so


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks great! Love the Plasticville Action!


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging comments. Big Ed, I now know what you mean about going back and clipping the photos so people don't have to click back and forth. Next time I'll get it right. What I don't get is how to go back, as you suggested, and do stuff like add the captions that I thought would be there. Pls. explain...thanks again!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Thanks for the encouraging comments. Big Ed, I now know what you mean about going back and clipping the photos so people don't have to click back and forth. Next time I'll get it right. What I don't get is how to go back, as you suggested, and do stuff like add the captions that I thought would be there. Pls. explain...thanks again!


After you upload the pictures they will appear in your post like they did and everyone will have to go back and forth clicking to view them.

What you do is after you upload them just minimize that box then go back to the box where you are typing the post and click the PAPERCLIP. After you click the paper clip just click insert all.

If you want to add your captions now go back and just edit the thread. YOU ONLY HAVE 48 HRS to edit. Click advance and just add the captions over each one of your pictures.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ishmael, nice layout. Great mix of stuff. And good job putting it all together. I like the flow and the details. Nice collection of trains too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> after you upload the pictures they will appear in your post like they did and everyone will have to go back and forth clicking to view them.
> 
> What you do is after you upload them just minimize that box then go back to the box where you are typing the post and click the paperclip. After you click the paper clip just click insert all.
> 
> If you want to add your captions now go back and just edit the thread. You only have 48 hrs to edit. Click advance and just add the captions over each one of your pictures.


did you see this callme?????

Do you see any paper clip in the box where you type out a post????

If not you got to do something to see it do you see one????


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice layout :thumbsup: What did you use for snow?

Thanks,
D.A.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*Snow job...*

Hi D.A. Thank you very much for the nice comment. Although my layout's not close to finished and there will be more snow before Christmas comes, I used two substances. For the powdery look, I just use Woodland Scenics snow, which actually comes out looking more like salt, but with a little wet water and a bit of hands-on footprints, etc., does a not-bad job. For the more saturated snow, I use Fusion Fiber with lots of inexpensive white paint such as dollar-store paints, etc., to dye the F. Fiber to the degree of white I want. Really, I can't say enough about Fusion Fiber as a base coat for nearly anything. It's so easy to mix and use, not messy. It takes a fair length of time, at least a day to set, so you've got lots of time to work with it - unlimited, actually, because if you don't like the shape of what you've done, just wet it, wait for a few minutes for it to loosen, and re-shape it. The best thing I've discovered for any kind of scenery...


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. I've used Arm & Hammer Baking Soda for fresh, top snow, and it's cheap to use. (Mama always said, 'don't eat the yellow snow!'  D.A.


----------

